# Hi There!! A New Makeup Addict!!



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 29, 2008)

To tell you more about myself, I want to start thanking all the very knowledgeable ladies from Spectra!! That finally made me feel ok to be addicted to makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No one understood my addiction to this beautiful art!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks you all!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

and enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL!  You are so cute.

Welcome!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2008)

hello!


----------



## smh28 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, hey hey! Welcome!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra.

Please note, everyone here will be enablers to your (our) addiction. LOL


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

i have to agree with applediva, you will be fully enabled here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all!!! This is just what I always wanted a bunch of enablers of my makeup addiction!!!! MORE MORE MORE!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoTPiNk2* 

 
_Thank you all!!! This is just what I always wanted a bunch of enablers of my makeup addiction!!!! MORE MORE MORE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are definitely in the right place, then.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

